# 2018 Giant bikes



## crank1979

Is there any news anywhere about the 2018 Giant line up?


----------



## StevieTopSiders

2017 range detailed here: Your complete guide to Giant’s 2017 road bikes | road.cc

Doubt you'll get any info on the 2018 lineup for a while. Hopefully Propel Disc, tho


----------



## bedampft

The new Propel will be released before this years TdF. First bikes will be available in mid august, at least in Europe.

It's got new stems and aerobars, full integreation of all cable housings, and of course with disc or non discbrakes. Think of a Trek Madone, but with more edges and not as roundish. The design got an update too. The bikes a the Taipei Cycling Show had grafics similar to the liv Avow TT bikes.

Speaking of, there will be a new Liv Roadbike aswell, called the "Langma" ...

Rest is pretty much the same, TCRs with both brake systems and grafics as before, but other colors. Same goes for carbon Defy, Trinitiy and Contend.


----------



## Tallboy1959

They started trickling onto the site on Monday. The low end Defy's are on there. Some of the race bikes as well.


----------



## Rashadabd

Tallboy1959 said:


> They started trickling onto the site on Monday. The low end Defy's are on there. Some of the race bikes as well.


Good looking out. So far, it looks like everything just got an updated paint job except for the Talon MTB. They moved the cable routing internally on that one and it looks much better. It seems like a steal at $500-$700 dollars if you are looking for a basic lower end hardtail too. All the other bikes look the same though. Expecting a new Propel from the rumors I have heard.


----------



## Tallboy1959

The higher end Defy's just populated. Sure glad I didn't wait and went for a 17. Downgraded components and the same price on the Defy advanced 1 which is what i got. Very happy I went with what I was told was the very last XL in the country.


----------



## Rashadabd

Tallboy1959 said:


> The higher end Defy's just populated. Sure glad I didn't wait and went for a 17. Downgraded components and the same price on the Defy advanced 1 which is what i got. Very happy I went with what I was told was the very last XL in the country.


Wow, I am actually pretty underwhelmed by what Giant has done this year overall (outside of the new Propel and 29er). I also don't understand why they have raised their prices the very year Trek has significantly reduced theirs and Canyon is entering the U.S. market. Most of the new paint schemes aren't blowing me away either. I am interested in seeing the new Propel, but that's about it.

Edit:

I have now looked at both the TCR and Defy updates. There appears to be less framesets offered and less paint and component options for each bike type in general this year. Weird.


----------



## gaff




----------



## Rashadabd

I think that one is the best looking paint job they are offering this year thus far. It's only available at the $4700 price point though. And what is with their fascination with orange, highlighter yellow, split pea green lately???


These two are probably the best thing they have going on the TCR side:

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes-tcr-advanced-sl-2018


----------



## Tallboy1959

I like the color scheme on mine. im too retarded to be able to post pics. but its the black with a few orange highlights. Agreed on some of those colors. Since taking delivery of mine. I have see a good few of the race bikes whipping by me with young bucks on them that look pretty darn cool. Just cant ride that fast anymore. The fact that im back on a bike at all, pretty much has me over the moon.
Cheers.


----------



## Rashadabd

I have absolutely no beef with the Defy and endurance bikes (in fact I current ride a classics style endurance bike and plan to build another one soon). The Defy is quality, I just think it would have been nice to see them offer more paint schemes and frameset options for that and the TCR.


----------



## Dry Side

I am liking the look and specs of the 2018 TCR ADVANCED
SL 1 DISC. Good value when compared to Trek Emonda.


----------



## Devastazione

Rashadabd said:


> Wow, I am actually pretty underwhelmed by what Giant has done this year overall (outside of the new Propel and 29er). *I also don't understand why they have raised their prices *the very year Trek has significantly reduced theirs and Canyon is entering the U.S. market. Most of the new paint schemes aren't blowing me away either. I am interested in seeing the new Propel, but that's about it.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I have now looked at both the TCR and Defy updates. There appears to be less framesets offered and less paint and component options for each bike type in general this year. Weird.


That is interesting,they're keeping the same 2017's prices back in Europe,or at least back in here in Italy. Probably that is the reason why we're seeing more and more people riding more Giants than before.
I do agree on the paint schemes,I'm so glad I've bought my 2017 black and orange TCR disc,there's not a single paint scheme that sings for me.


----------



## Tallboy1959

The two I looked at specifically were my bike (Defy advanced 1) and the Defy Advanced Pro? The pro went up 400 dollars with no changes. Mine, price stayed the same, but they downgraded some of the pieces....less than Ultegra, Brakes. Which in there defense is what Specialized and Trek have been doing. Mine is the 2017 Black with the Orange highlights. Again, very glad I didn't wait for the 18s. I probably would have given up on Giant and leaned back towards the Cannondale. I do wish the bike was a little lighter.....Wheels are quite heavy, at least I think sther than that I absolutely love the performance.


----------



## Tallboy1959

My mistake, the price increase is 150. On the pro bike, which in the big picture should be acceptable. The downgrades on mine was disappointing.


----------



## Devastazione

Tallboy1959 said:


> The two I looked at specifically were my bike (Defy advanced 1) and the Defy Advanced Pro? The pro went up 400 dollars with no changes. Mine, price stayed the same, but they downgraded some of the pieces....less than Ultegra, Brakes. *Which in there defense is what Specialized and Trek have been doing.* Mine is the 2017 Black with the Orange highlights. Again, very glad I didn't wait for the 18s. I probably would have given up on Giant and leaned back towards the Cannondale. I do wish the bike was a little lighter.....Wheels are quite heavy, at least I think sther than that I absolutely love the performance.


Specialized is finally putting some decent wheels even on entry level bikes,but sorry, pricewise they are getting as close as it gets to a custom bike builder.


----------



## Rashadabd

Devastazione said:


> Specialized is finally putting some decent wheels even on entry level bikes,but sorry, pricewise they are getting as close as it gets to a custom bike builder.


So true. That's why I like what Trek has done in going in the other direction on pricing and offering more complete component groups. It seems like a smart way to go. We'll see if Canyon's presence in the U.S. shakes things up at all as well.


----------



## Rashadabd

Giant updated their site again and they are now offering a number of framesets (mostly disc). That's more like it. Still no TCR Advanced Pro rim framesets. Prices still went up too.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes/on-road/race

In fact, the only TCR rim brake frameset offered so far this year is the Maglia Rosa SL model. 

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/tcr-advanced-sl-maglia-rosa-frameset-2018


----------



## FlaG8R

I made the mistake of buying a 2018 Contend SL 1 Disc as soon as they became available on Giants web site. BIG MISTAKE. Giant must have a ton of 2017 Shimano 105 group sets laying around and they slapped one on my 2018 bike! Needless to say, I'm more than a little angry....

Never again Giant, never again.


----------



## Rashadabd

FlaG8R said:


> I made the mistake of buying a 2018 Contend SL 1 Disc as soon as they became available on Giants web site. BIG MISTAKE. Giant must have a ton of 2017 Shimano 105 group sets laying around and they slapped one on my 2018 bike! Needless to say, I'm more than a little angry....
> 
> Never again Giant, never again.


Did you contact the bike shop or Giant to let them know you want the 2018 groupset? I am sure this can be worked out.


----------



## FlaG8R

Rashadabd said:


> Did you contact the bike shop or Giant to let them know you want the 2018 groupset? I am sure this can be worked out.


LBS has a call in to CA and I emailed Giant. So far..... crickets.. I'm hoping they will make it right. LBS guy seems to think Giant reserves the right to do that. If so my relationship with Giant will be over.


----------



## Rashadabd

FlaG8R said:


> LBS has a call in to CA and I emailed Giant. So far..... crickets.. I'm hoping they will make it right. LBS guy seems to think Giant reserves the right to do that. If so my relationship with Giant will be over.


I guess the ad doesn't specify which version of the groupset you are getting, but, at bare minimum, it is misleading to place pictures of the new groupset in your ad, not specify what will be on the bike, and then send your cutomer the old groupset. Hopefully, they do the right thing here.


----------



## FlaG8R

Rashadabd said:


> I guess the ad doesn't specify which version of the groupset you are getting,.


In the specs they state it comes with a RS510 crankset (also pictured with one), mine came with the older RS500 crank as seen on the 2017 model.


----------



## Rashadabd

FlaG8R said:


> In the specs they state it comes with a RS510 crankset (also pictured with one), mine came with the older RS500 crank as seen on the 2017 model.


That's a good point that should work in your favor. I missed that.


----------

